# 40g breeder for Firemouth pair



## DaveyOZ86 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello all, over the next short while I will be setting up a 40g breeder to house a pair of Firemouths. For filtration I will be using 2 sponge filters in either corner. I do plan to breed them but this will be their permanent home as well. This will be my first time keeping Cichlids but I have quite a bit of experience keeping smaller tropicals, shrimp and planted tanks.

I have a few questions and any help and good advice in general from people who have kept Firemouths and similar American's would be much appreciated.

Firstly, would the 40g breeder be big enough for a pair to live happily for their entire life?

Secondly the substrate. I would like to have some plants in the tank, I was thinking rooted plants like Val and Swords. Also Anubias and java fern attached to driftwood. I will be planting at set up with the thinking that these plants will take root early and have less chance of being dug up. Is a finer grade gravel OK to use with Firemouths instead of sand? I'm used to using planted soil substrates, would using fertilizer tabs be suitable in this setup? Or any other methods that would benefit plant growth?

Thirdly dither fish. Would I benefit from a small school of dither fish in this setup? If so, would it be wise to get the dither fish first and let them settle in? I'll be going the route of 6 or so juvenile Firemouths and then once 2 pair up moving the rest on. Any good dither species to recommend or avoid?

I'm sure I'll have more questions at some point but for now, any insight is a huge help.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

I think they will be fine in a 40 Breeder. That is my favorite tank size. Swords will do better in a gravel/planted substrate compared to sand, but I've grown swords in both. I'm a sand guy personally and prefer it over gravel. Fertilizer tabs are great for the vals and swords. I wouldn't add much more livestock to the tank if you want breeding. Dithers could include many different tetras in the mid to top water variety. 
Good luck Dave.
Kris


----------



## DaveyOZ86 (Nov 22, 2016)

Cheers Kris, I definitely won't be having any other cichlids than the pair and other juvie firemouths until 2 pair off. I'm only considering dither fish thinking it might benefit the pair of firemouths and bring out some more natural behavior. If it will cause the opposite effect I'll defenitley pass on the dithers. Have you kept or bred these fish yourself? I'm also wondering if after breeding the male will give the female a hard time. I will be prepared either way but it would be good to know peoples experiences with keeping a pair of these fish by themselves.

Thanks mate
Dave


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

I second the sand thing. once you go sand you never go back. I have a small firemouth in my bedroom tank
I just walked past and he was flaring up at me


----------



## MSUDawgs56 (Feb 1, 2005)

Dave,

I haven't personally kept firemouths... One of the few species I haven't had haha.. Post some pictures when you get it all going, would love to see it!
Kris


----------



## Vancous (Nov 22, 2016)

I actually have a firemouth male. They enjoy to rearrange the tank whenever breeding is around so a small gravel would be better than sand but just don't do a large gravel for he will try moving it even if he can't pic it up. Firemouths are a protective parent so any fish that go near their territory or fry die. 40 gal. is great for a pair. Mine will also chew the java fern I have with him to his liking but has yet to kill any of it. They really do rearrange their tanks to their liking. Hope this helps.


----------

